# Building a Web Page Help



## CybertechComputerz (Apr 24, 2009)

I am building a web page for my store and i admit its not my strong point. I have used Dreamweaver CS4 and the site when uploaded to the server does not show the frames i used to design the web page.

Any suggestions?


----------



## r9 (Apr 24, 2009)

If you are using some free hosting and if they are trying to put banner on your site could mess up frames. I can`t think of a reason why site with frames would not display properly try uploading web site again. Check uploaded files for size. It is possible that they did not uploaded fully.


----------



## CybertechComputerz (Apr 24, 2009)

r9 said:


> If you are using some free hosting and if they are trying to put banner on your site could mess up frames. I can`t think of a reason why site with frames would not display properly try uploading web site again. Check uploaded files for size. It is possible that they did not uploaded fully.



No not free hosting, and i did that several times. I was wondering ig i had to link the frames to the main index.htm page some how? But i cant find were or how to do this.


----------



## masquevale (Apr 24, 2009)

web done in css?


----------



## CybertechComputerz (Apr 24, 2009)

masquevale said:


> web done in css?



Nope, just a frameset and the main page with the text.


----------



## Th0rn0 (Apr 27, 2009)

can you upload the file to TPU so we can have a look at it? I will upload it to my webspace and have a gander. Better yet copy pasta the code to the forum.

But if I were you I would use a FTP client such as Filezilla (its free) to upload things to webspace. Built in uploaders I have found can corrupt or break the webpage from time to time.


----------

